# Watermelon rind and prosciutto



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2007)

_I wan't sure about this appy, untill I tried it..I have to say it's different and I enjoyed it. _
_Simple to do, just pick up a jar of pickled watermelon rind, some prosciutto, and some sweet hot mustard..Cut the rind into the size pieces you prefer, put on a small dab of the mustard and then wrap with a small piece of the prosciutto, hold together with a pick and enjoy..My family went through 2 jars of this stuff in nothing flat_
_kadesma_


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 21, 2007)

That sounds owesome. I know I would love it, only if I ate pork.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> That sounds owesome. I know I would love it, only if I ate pork.


I wonder if there might be some other thin sliced deli meat that would go with this Charlie. Have any ideas? Then those who don't eat pork could give the recipe a try.
kadesma


----------



## GB (Aug 21, 2007)

Charlie, try it with turkey bacon.

We do the same app, but instead of the prosciutto we use bacon and we don't use any mustard. Yours sounds a bit classier than mine kadesma. I will try it your way next time I make these.

Yeah it sounds weird, but one taste and you are hooked. As soon as you put a plate of them out they disappear.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2007)

_They are different with the added hot mustard..That really threw me a curve I'm not big on  HOT but these were really good. My son in law even wrote down what i did so he could make some for his football draft party..._
_kadesma_


----------



## auntdot (Aug 21, 2007)

kadesma, never heard the prosciutto variant, it sounds great.

Like GB, we make watermelon rinds with bacon wrapped around it.  Secure with a toothpick, put in oven until bacon is cooked, and it is great.

Have served this many times as party fare and it always goes immediately.

Love the idea of the prosciutto with the hot mustard.  Gotta try that.  Thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2007)

auntdot said:


> kadesma, never heard the prosciutto variant, it sounds great.
> 
> Like GB, we make watermelon rinds with bacon wrapped around it. Secure with a toothpick, put in oven until bacon is cooked, and it is great.
> 
> ...


I've never had this with bacon. So now I can try it and have two different ways to serve it. The prosciutto is nice and it requires no cooking, so it can be put togethe on the spur of the moment..But I like the idea of the bacon as well.Hummm, I wonder how some pancetta done like the bacon and cooked would work?
kadesma


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 21, 2007)

What does watermelon rind taste like?I see it in the stores all the time.I definately want to try this .


----------



## QSis (Aug 21, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> What does watermelon rind taste like?I see it in the stores all the time.I definately want to try this .


 
The pickled watermelon rind I got from Amish country in Pennsylvania was WAY sweet, like candy.  

The bacon I wrapped it in (and then smoked the appetizers) didn't cut the sweet.  I hated it.

I may have bought a sicky-sweet jar???

Lee


----------



## GB (Aug 21, 2007)

Nope QSis, they are all that sweet. Very very sweet!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2007)

Lee, they are sweet, and I think without the sweet hot mustard, I wouldn't care for them..The mustard seems to king of cut that taste some.

kadesma


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2007)

GB said:


> Charlie, try it with turkey bacon.
> 
> We do the same app, but instead of the prosciutto we use bacon and we don't use any mustard. Yours sounds a bit classier than mine kadesma. I will try it your way next time I make these.
> 
> Yeah it sounds weird, but one taste and you are hooked. As soon as you put a plate of them out they disappear.


 

Never tried turkey bacon, well, actually never even seen in kosher variety.

In Europe there are a lot more smoked/cured meats in general and in kosher too. Probably would be easier to find some kind of substitud.


----------



## GB (Aug 22, 2007)

i would think this could be great with any number of smoked/cured meats Charlie.


----------

